# Logo auf T-shirt drucken lassen



## Mitchell (18. Juni 2007)

Hallo,ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen ich bin am verzweifeln und zwar habe ich vor ein paar wochen ein logo erstellt mit photoshop cs2 und wollte es auf ein t-shirt drucken lassen aber der typ im copy-shop meinte zu mir das er mit einer pixel datei nichts anfangen kann, jetzt hab ich probiert mit Adobe Illustrator das nachzuzeichnen aber kommt nur müll bei raus ich hab mir auch hier im forum schoon paar tipps geholt aber ich kriegs nich hin vielleicht hat ja jemand ne ideee 

alsoo danke schon mal


----------



## AIKler (18. Juni 2007)

Hallo

ich will auch was über einen Copy-Shop drucken lassen und da gilt das Gleiche; es müssen so genannte Vektorgraphiken sein. 

Die Lösung: PDF ist so eine Vektorgraphik

Druck die Datei doch als PDF und sende die PDF - Datei an den Copy-Shop.
(Die Datei muss bei manchen Anbietern in Orginalgröße erfolgen.)


----------



## Mitchell (18. Juni 2007)

naja ich bin ja mit einer pdf datei hingegangen und mit einer jpg und einer tiff 
er meinte geht nich, ich brauch eine vektor datei und die auflösund von meinem logo is A4
er meinte zu mir er kann das nachzeichen aber is mir zu teuer ich bräuchte jemand der mir das nachzeichnet


----------



## AIKler (18. Juni 2007)

beachte private Nachricht 

Andere Firmen nehmen auch PDF


----------



## Beppone (19. Juni 2007)

PDF sagt überhaupt nichts darüber aus, ob die Inhalte im Vektor- oder Bitmapformat vorliegen. Es ist eine Abwandlung von Postscript, beschreibt Dokumente die unterschiedlichst aussehen können.

Auch ein Postscriptfile braucht keine Vektorobjekte enthalten.

Sobald aus Photoshop ein Bild (Dein Logo) als eps oder PDF gespeichert wird, baut PS dieses Bild in ein eps / pdf ein, ohne zu konvertieren.

Zum Vektorisieren gibt es Tools wie Streamline, meist sind auch da noch reichlich manuelle Korrekturen nötig. Das gleiche gilt fürs nachbauen mit Illustrator oder Freehand.


Wenn manche Dienstleister Bitmaps akzeptieren, dann liegt das am Produktionsverfahren.

T-Shirts können unterschiedlichst "gedruckt" werden, z.B.

Farblaserdruck, Thermosublimationsdruck oder Inkjetdruck auf Spezialmedien, anschließend Transfer via Heißpresse (Einzelstücke, auch Bitmaps druckbar)

Mit einem Schneidplotter geschnittene Flockfolie oder Subliplotfolie, anschließend Transfer mit Heißpresse (Einzelstücke, nur Vektoren schneidbar)

Siebdruck, pro Farbe wird ein Sieb belichtet, anschließend pro Farbe ein Druckdurchgang (lohnt nur bei höheren Stückzahlen)

Deshalb erstmal klären,, WIE das T-Shirt produziert werden kann und was gebraucht wird.

Grüße!


----------



## Beppone (19. Juni 2007)

Mitchell hat gesagt.:


> naja ich bin ja mit einer pdf datei hingegangen und mit einer jpg und einer tiff
> er meinte geht nich, ich brauch eine vektor datei und die auflösund von meinem logo is A4
> er meinte zu mir er kann das nachzeichen aber is mir zu teuer ich bräuchte jemand der mir das nachzeichnet



Stell das Ding doch mal ein, dann kann ich den Aufwand auch abschätzen oder es fix über Streamline ziehen


----------

